# small creek fishing



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

looking for some small creek fishing here in ne ohio, no matter if its chubs, smallies or whatever. just a change of pace from steelhead. or maybe someone knows a pond with some panfish. any info appreciated
(hint: cant wait to try out the 4wt)


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Clear creek, clear fork, and the mad are all fairly small in my opinion.. well the mad isn't tooo small haha, but I consider it cramped compared to some places  

Clear creek and clear fork, iirc, are DEFINITELY as small as you're thinking of  or the big darby near darby bend lakes, but the fishing is sorta crummy 

Good luck out there  what kind of rod did ya get?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

its nothing fancy. i believe eagle claw granger xg 7'6'' 4wt. fun to cast within 40 feet or so in my back yard. single foot guides, i like, very well balanced with the cabelas prestige reel. got it off ebay for like 45 bucks. def not the top of the line, but i never intended.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I know a few small creeks, but unfortunately none in NE Ohio. I'm in the SE corner. I also plan to use a new lightweight flyrod, a 7'9" 3wt, on the creeks this spring/summer. The Hocking is no creek, but in the northern reaches close to Lancaster it is creek-sized, and has fish. Most of the creeks I know run through private property I have access to fish.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

shoot me a PM, I can show you some delicate places, that wont be mentioned here.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, if you go to the northernmost accesses on the mad, you can DEFINITELY get your creek on  the river is maybe 12' wide and a couple feet deep up there haha.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Is the K too far for you?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

trying to find something withing 2hr drive(besides clear fork). doesn't have to be trout. i know one day i will make it to PA, or even NY. the reason being i wanna improve the presentation skills and learn to fish a dry. i am intermediate in casting technique, been flyfishing for over 3 years now. is little beaver creek good for flyfishing?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

The reaches in and close to the park can be conducive for fly casting. Lots of wadable depths. Gets wider and deeper twords the OH River. From a kayak or canoe, the river is fly fishable anywhere.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

not so long ago some guy was talking about little beaver cr. someone said it is too deep and is class III rapids. that is the reason i am asking.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

flyman said:


> not so long ago some guy was talking about little beaver cr. someone said it is too deep and is class III rapids. that is the reason i am asking.


Some spots may reach a class III after heavy rains but I wouldn't worry about that in and around the st. park. As always it would depend on flow levels and the section you are in. It definately seems to me that the creek drops and clears rather quickly compared to some streams up north.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

PM me, ive got quite a few places i know of around medina that are real good, as long as you dont mind a couple chubs


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry, don't know that area but will say...don't underestimate that Granger you got. I have the 7' 3 wt and it is really is a sharp little rod.

Well built and performs nicely and the price is certainly right for an IM7 rod.

Troulet usually has some in stock.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

so i went today to try out a few things. first, the 4wt i got. a bit short(should have gone 8'6''), moderate action, and can handle big fish for its size(caught 3 smallies, 10", 11", 14" on size 6!!! black bugger) so far i like. i will investigate further. the other thing was my new airflo ridge distance line on the steelie 7wt outfit. compared to my old cortland 555, this thing is like using a cannon for rabbit hunting, 60 feet with size 4 clouser zip out there before you know it! what a difference!!! roll casts nicely too. anyway, found a creek that i will try. keep 'em coming!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Little Beaver is a very nice stream. It's wadable in the State Park area for the most part, that's how I fish it. 
I've only fished there twice, and didn't have much luck when I was there, but I need to explore it a bit more. 

There are lots of small streams in NE that most people just overlook. The key thing is getting access. Most small waters are on private property.

J.


----------

